# how long does raw milk last vs. store?



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I have a raw dairy near me and wanted to try some cheeses and maybe some yogurt and sour cream. How long does raw milk last vs store? Store seems to last maybe a week? 

If the dairy is State certified is that better than a mom/pop dairy?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

My raw milk stays good much longer than store bought. I believe the cream forms a barrier agains spoilage.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

If you are making cheese yogurt, sour cream etc. use the freshest milk possible, not more than two days old.

Christy


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Raw milk doesn't go rancid, it sours. So it's whatever your palate will tolerate.  'Round here my toddler can tolerate it a lot more sour then we can, having been raised on pasturized milk. 

I will often get a couple of gallons and stick one way back in the fridge and forget about it. You can do a lot of experimenting with raw milk-it's so much more exciting then the store bought stuff.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Raw milk doesn't go rancid, it sours. So it's whatever your palate will tolerate.  'Round here my toddler can tolerate it a lot more sour then we can, having been raised on pasturized milk. 

I will often get a couple of gallons and stick one way back in the fridge and forget about it. You can do a lot of experimenting with raw milk-it's so much more exciting then the store bought stuff.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

oops it is getting on to 5 days now. I was wanting to make yogurt and sourcream. I can get another tomarrow. Is the milk and cream still good for cooking?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

It should be fine for cooking. I have a bottle of sour in the refrigerator for making pancakes and waffles.


----------

